# Best place to buy



## gc53dfgc

Anyone know where the best place is to buy trains online. In perticularly I want to buy an Athearn SW1500 to add to my collection. I looked at several online stores including Trainz.com and Horizion Hobby but all the sites I found had negative reviews and not just pointless reviews but ones the made sense like "they were not notified that I had placed an order by Google till I emailed them." So if anyone could let me know what the best online store to buy trains from that would be much apreciated.


----------



## tooter

Hi gc, 

While I buy old engines only from ebay, I've bought *lots* of rolling stock, track, tools and other train modelling supplies from...

modeltrainstuff.com

and hobbylinc.com

I've gotten prompt attentive impeccable service from both, and highly recommend them. 

Greg


----------



## BNSF Fan

I've dealt with modeltrainstuff.com, N scale supply, and micro-mark, and have been happy with them.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

I have had extremely good luck with modeltrainstuff.com also. Their prices are reasonable, and their delivery is pretty prompt.


----------



## gc53dfgc

well first off thank you all for the suggestions. Hobblinc does not carry a single Athearn item of any type. modeltrainstuff was one of those ones i looked at and had seen bad reviews on but it is also one of the few to carry the Athearn switcher i want so i gues i'll go with them. suggestions are still welcome.


----------



## bigblock

Try www.nicholassmithtrains.com Tons of Athearn


----------



## ggnlars

I agree with most, MB Kline (Model train stuff) is excellent and has greet prices. Others I have had good luck with are Caboose hobbies in Denver and Cherry Creek Hobbies. Their prices aren't as good, but delivery is very quick. They get back to you if there is a supply issue.
I find on line reviews to be generally one sided. Your experience is the best review. Beware of exceptionally low prices, unless you have a history of good dealings with the business.
Larry
Check out my blog: www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## ssgt

I deal with Tom's Trains,he sells for about 20-30% less than msrp.
Tomstrains @rocketmail.com


----------



## sstlaure

www.walthers.com


----------



## DavefromMD

Trainworld.com. I have bought from them. 

Prices in line with MB Klein (modeltrainstuf.com) and fast shipping and good service. Asked a clarification on if something was in stock and they got right back to me. Shipping cost was reasonable.

I don't think you can beat either of them on price or service. MB Klein has a 30 day return policy. I have gotten a couple of klunkers and returned them with no issue. I live within 30 minutes of their store, so I can't comment on shipping cost.


----------



## natsb

I try to buy from local shops, but I have purchased a few things from modeltrainstuff.com and trainworld.com. I was a little heart broken when I unpacked a new G scale locomotive from trainworld and found the axle broken on the front truck. The folks at trainworld made it right overnight. That kind of service goes a long way in my book.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmrc.la

Our club pres likes to buy from them a lot....My self flee-bay, mod/tra/stuf.com, walthers.


----------



## morrjr

I second trainword.com. I've bought several Broadway Limited California Zephyr passenger cars from them as well as a couple of locomotives. Their prices are great and they ship quickly.


----------



## CTValleyRR

sstlaure said:


> www.walthers.com


While I will gladly agree that, as the largest supplier of HO scale products in North America, the selection at Walthers can't be beat, and you can often find things there that are found nowhere else. Their customer service is great, too.

That said, all their prices are (by definition) MSRP, and even sale items are rarely more than 10-15% off, so it's really hard to find a good deal.

And you definitely won't find any Athearn products there. Walthers does not carry Horizon Hobbies merchandise.


----------



## Bwells

It is not Athearn but http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROADWAY-LT...501170?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35e1ad5a72


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Athearn-HO-...156651?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27f1d7802b

ebay type in Athearn sw1500 and you get a bunch!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

Not mentioned is Lombard hobbies which I've had very good luck finding sale items.......


----------

